# Excellent Videos on how to build a trestle



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Six videos showing how to build a trestle:  video link


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Great video set...got that first one bookmarked. Still got all my trestles to build....


----------



## chuckger (Jan 2, 2008)

There' over 20 parts to this set of videos. lots of good info, thanks for posting.

Chuck


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

I watched 13 of the 20 videos and found many new tips for building trestles. I've been doing this stuff for over 55 years and found it informative. Thanks for posting.


----------



## changing scales (Jun 30, 2012)

Ended up getting intrigued by the waterfall techniques. Another thanks for posting.


----------

